# Colonic Irrigation ???



## Hollysox

Just wondered if there is anyone out there who has tried this tx and what it was like ? 

I am trying to get myself sorted out (!) before my 3rd attempt at IVF in the summer and was reading about how colonic irrigation helps clear out all the toxins from your body...so, although it would be megga embarrassing I am considering having the tx but would like to hear from anyone else who has also tried it !  I am prepared to do ANYTHING to give myself the best possible chance of success this time around !  Any feed back would be gratefully received !!!  

Thanks !


----------



## sarahstewart

Can't help you BUT I am interested in any response as I have been thinking about getting it done myself!!!!
It sounds gross but a friend of mine had it done and said she felt amazing afterwards.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Hi Hollysox

I have had it 3 times and although feels a bit strange afterwards you feel really well, ie clear skin,flat tummy and just not so sluggish , i normally have it after xmas and in the summer i would highly recommend it, good luck!! 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki

I would love to have this done, so would dh.


----------



## Anabelle

Hi all

my mum had this done earlier this year and felt great afterwards (she has suffered with bowel & stomach problems for 20+ years and the docs just cant seem to find out what's wrong)

I've been thinking about it too, she said it's not that embarrassing really.

A
x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Emma, Mrs Nikki, Anabelle and Sarah...I dont think I have heard anyone say anything bad about colonic so I am definitely going to give it a try !!! Will let you know how I get on !!!  Thanks for taking the time to answer my question girls !

PS...good luck Emma on starting your d/regging on the 06/06/06 !!!!!!!


----------



## Tashi

Hi everyone,

DH & I tried colonic tx a couple of times.  It was a bit strange at first but after we got used it.  I do want to start back going seeing that my tx is in November and it makes you feel really good after. 

Tashi


----------



## casey

i had this done and i felt fantastic the day after then a little tearful for a couple of days but after that i felt much less stressed and lighter somehow - would defo do it again 
caseyxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett

Hollysox-Thanks hun...bit scary 6/6/06 but on the positive side it is the anniversary of my g/dads death and i was really close to him,   

Good luck with ttc

Emmaxx


----------



## dawnybabes

I have had it twice now and can only say good things - I've slept much better, skin clearer and don't know how but AF pain not as bad !!  In fact I'm pff there on 2 weeks just B4 I go on my hols

My lady was telling me how she was "doing" a lady and mentioned to her she liked eating meat - she'd been a veggie for 5 years so all of the meat was still stuck in her bowel - yuk !!

Dawn x


----------



## Wendy K

Hi, 

Just a quick question I live in kent can anysone reccommend someone who is qualified in this treatment?

Also after you have had it done are your bowels totally empty, and do you resume normal bowel habits after and whats it like after , sorry for the ahem emberassing question!

What are the main benefits?

Thanks in advance for any answers.

Babydust to all

  

Wendy K


----------



## radnorgirl

Wendy,

I am also looking for a practioner in Kent. I did a search on the internet and came up with someone in Ashford. She charges £65 for the initial appointment which lasts about 1 hour 30 minutes.

Her name is Mary Berry at the Harmony Health Clinic. the web site is http://www.harmonyhc.co.uk/

I can't tell you if she is any good as I haven't been. I will let you know if I go though!

Helen
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I had it done once, when embarking on TTC last summer and getting my body ready!! not painful - and I don't tolerate much pain!! just a strange sensation- I didn't feel much different to be honest, went to the Hale Clinic in London. The practitioner was very professional, she recommended various supplements, nutrients afterwards etc.  The lady said that she has several pregnant clients suffering with constipation, that find it helpful.

Good Luck


----------



## Anabelle

just booked myself in for a colonic on friday, will let you know how I get on

A

xx


----------



## Hollysox

I've just booked my appointment for June 17th which is a few days after I return from my holiday in Crete !  Anabelle...will be very interested in finding out how you get on this Friday so dont forget to let us all know !!! Just out of curiosity how much are you being charged ?  Mine is £65 for an hour and a half...  

Dawn, that story about the woman being veggie but there was still meat in her bowl 5 years after she gave it up..........yuk !!!!! I am also a veggie so dread to think what will come out....   I've just thought...You dont SEE ANYTHING do you ??    I couldn't cope with that !!!!

Good luck to everyone who is thinking about having this tx done and thanks to everyone who has had it done for your feed back.

Take care everyone


----------



## Kelsey

Hi Hollysox  

I went on a detox retreat last week and had a week of fasting and colonics... had 12 lots of colonic irrigation in all! 

It didn't really hurt at all, just felt, sort of weird! I also found it surprisingly... ahem... liberating   You don't have to look if you don't want to, but curiosity got the better of me, and I just couldn't help it!!  

Now it's over my skin is clearer, my hair seems to be in better condition and I have so much more energy! 

What was also really strange is that the retreat was in a really rural location, and as a hay fever sufferer normally I would have been sneezing and snuffly... But I didn't get any hayfever symptoms  the whole time I was doing the fasting and colonics   As soon as I started eating again though, it came back with a vengeance  Bizarre eh?! 

 

LOL Nat xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Kelsey   and thanks for your message !  You brave person 'LOOKING'    Maybe the curiosity will get the better of me too ?  I like the sound of the good side effects you say you experienced.  My skin is spotty right now so hopefully the tx will definitely help on that score.  In an odd way I am sort of looking forward to the colonic now and I am so pleased I asked my friends on FF about it.

Your detox retreat sounded wonderful.  I'm pleased it helped with your heyfever symptoms too even if the relief was short lived !!

Take care...xxx


----------



## Anabelle

Hiya everybods

well I had my colonic yesterday & I would recommend it without a doubt.  I feel different after just the one session.

Hollysox...........after I sneaked a peak for the first time I was so intrigued I watched for the whole hour  .  

I've discovered I have a reason for feeling so yukky all the time, so have booked myself in for another 2 sessions. Paid £150 for the 3 sessions (£165 if you pay individually)

Hope you benefit from your session.

A
xx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Anabelle ! Thanks for letting us know how it went !!! I _may_ take a peek too if I get brave !!! 

I go on my  to Crete this week and have my colonic booked for 2 days after I return...June 17th ! I am actually really looking forward to it now  I'll let you all know how I get on !

Take care everyone,
Love Sharon


----------



## Anabelle

Hi Sharon

pleased you're looking foward to it  

I've been on a bit of a detox since Friday......no wheat, no yeast or foods containing yeast extract, no sugar at all (have cut out everything with added sugar and fresh fruit), no alcohol.  Avoiding yeast and sugar has been the worst bit as you find these added to so many different sauces, gravies, flavoured cous cous & rice...............the list is endless.  I felt absolutely dreadful for the first three days, but today I have felt great, alot more energy.  It has been really difficult, but I'm determined to get rid of all those toxins and bacteria.

Have a fab holiday

A
x


----------



## Hollysox

Hi Anabelle...Just wanted to wish you lots of luck on your detox diet !  I tried to do a complete detox a couple of years ago and know how difficult it is...I only lasted a week and a half and I couldn't take it anymore !!!  I hope you have more success than I did hun....I know I should prepare myself for doing the same after my colonic but I am terrible for sweet things ie chocolate !!!  I will try my hardest to be good though.  If I had the sense I'd have started to cut things out now but as I'll be going away tomorrow I think I've left it a bit late  Unless I just live on Greek salads of course with no feta cheese which is fine by me cos I hate the stuff !!

Hang on in there though...I truely admire your determination...

Take care.
Sharon


----------



## Mrs_H

I have had Colonic Irrigation and found it very pleasent, ~  i was told i dont chew my food   my lady has been doing it for years and was a pro i had it done at her house she has her own clinic, i loved the feeling of being all flashed out sorry TMI ~ i enjoyed it and infact i am booking again before my 1st IVF, 

It cost me £60.00  would give details of the lady if anyone is in Kent & intrested, 

sara xxx


----------



## Hollysox

Hi all !

Well, I had my colonic yesterday and found it to be quite a strange experience !  Not painful or embarassing, just strange !!!  I felt MUCH lighter when I came out of the therapy centre that's for sure !  I haven't had any side effects from it either.  The only advice I was given was to take linseed each morning in a drink form...2 tablespoons of linseed in a glass of water, leave to stand overnight.  The seeds are absorbed into the water by morning then you top up the glass with more water and drink it all down seeds and all.  I've not tried it yet I will be honest but tomorrow is the day !!!!  Most likely it will be vile but worth a go anyway !

The therapist told me they had 2 women in recently who were ttc and they fell pg after having a colonic tx   Hope their luck rubs off onto the rest of us ?

Good luck to all about to undergo their colonics and take care everyone...


----------



## Anabelle

Sharon...........pleased you found the colonic ok and you havent suffered any side effects.  Hope you had a good holiday.  Best of luck for your tx, lets hope the colonic helps.

Sara please you found it pleasant, best of luck for your tx.

I had my 3rd session tonight & I wont go into too much detail as it would defo be TMI, but let's just say I was soooooooo pleased I went for the 3 sessions.  Got myself some probiotic tablets to take, so lets hope they help with things. The diet is getting harder tho, have just about run out of ideas with vegetables!!

Take care

A
x


----------



## Mrs_H

Thanks ladies that reminds me i must get another session booked for i start my IVF think it would be helpful, 

i know it sounds strange but i liked it ~ the feeling of emptyness it's very rare for me sadly, (TMI ) sorry, 

Anabelle glad you feel better and your glad you went, my lady gave me some herb things to take with everymeal but if im honest i do forget as i take so much already, metforming for my pcos, Zita wests DHA, ZIta west vitfem, plus Q10 and now a 500mg vit C i guess can't take anymore   

hugs 
Saraxxx


----------



## emma-pp

Hi everyone  

I have just read through the posts and want to add - over the past 3 years I have had colonic at different intervals and normally have 4-6 in a row (my lady used to be a nurse and when her father died of bowel cancer went into this full time - she is amazing and charges £40 approx - she is in Ringwood, Dorset).

I find it amazing and have a clean out before any treatment and when I eventually get round to iui I will have it done after, if I am not pg.

It doesn't hurt, makes you feel amazing and is very discreet - I hate anything to do with bowel movements and toilet jokes,  its just a thang I've got, so was really nervous before my first one, but it was fine and I can't recommend it enough..... But it is important you check it is with a qualified/registered person (I liked the fact the lady I see used to be a nurse).

I take the Marylin Glenville vits foe women and DH for men - they are expensive but amazing, my energy levels - and DH's - have improved and we both really feel a difference from taking them    . We have a great organic diet (but do like a good drink + organic choc is OK to eat a bar a night because its organic right!!??) and we were taking a load of different vits, but when we changed we both felt the difference... its strange.

Hugs

Emma x


----------



## dawnybabes

Funny the different things they advise you to have.  I've now had a course of 3 and I'm "empty" so will go back in a few months for a flush ....

Mine recommended I swopped my daily porridge and went for alternating it with weetabix and porridge.  Also to add 2 teapsoons of cranberries daily to my diet (bought a huge bag cheaply from Costco)

Dawn x


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Im going to Eygpt in September and me and DH are having it done in the spa


----------



## Ceri.

Oh my!

This topic is always something i've joked about doing, but after  reading your messages, i can almost say i'm going to book an appt! DH will probably fall off his chair like, but will ask him if he wants to go too!!! mmmm, gonna read up on google, see if theres anyone near me that does it! Cheers girlies!
Ceri x


----------



## Trix100

Hi, 

Has anyone on here ever had a colonic?  I had one last week-end and I highly recommend it.  However, I have not gone to the toilet since last Friday   - nearly 7 days, I was wondering is this normal?  I don't feel constipated or uncomfortable.

Thanx
Trix
xx


----------



## Greeneyed

Not sure why you would highly recommend it given the circumstances! It is supposed to make your bowel functions better, not worse! 

I have had one and as soon as the procedure started I realised how idiotic it was. What am I doing here with someone putting a tube up my bum and pumping me full of water! Oh and I am paying for the privilege! 

I found this uncomfortable, embarrasing, painful and of no benefit whatsoever. When you have IBS I guess you will try anything but I don't believe there is any real evidence of the benefits of colonics, just lots of anecdotal stuff produced by the professional (if you can call it that) themselves. 

I started to question it as soon as the therapist started on a major sales hype, dissing the medical profession and claiming that we should go for a poo three times a day and if we don't we have a problem and should be having colonics. 

Our colons are designed to process the stuff in them and do not need flushing out, there is a very delicate bacteria balance and by having a colonic you are flushing that out as well - then you have to spend some more cash buying some probiotics to put the bacteria back in!


----------



## Anabelle

Hi Trix

I agree!  I had 3 over a period of 4 weeks and I felt fantastic.  I had it confirmed that I had really bad candida (I had suspected this for some time) which can cause all sorts of problems.  My 'foggy' head disappeared, my skin improved, my energy levels were fantastic, and my bowel movements improved......sorry TMI  , this is just a few of the benefits I felt.  Oh and I also lost 12lbs over a period of 3 weeks and felt fab! 

The therapist did say that it could take up to 3-5 days for bowel movements to return.

Greeneyed....I do agree that there is a fine balance of bacteria in the colon and you flush out the good guys as well, but when the good guys have been overtaken by the bad guys, then I feel this is a really good way to sort it out.  I know there are numerous drinks and yoghurts out there supposedly to help replace those good guys, my therapist told me that there is evidence to suggest that by the time these drinks have reached your colon, most of the bacteria has died off so you dont get the full benefit, so I'm afraid yeah you do have to spend more cash to buy probiotics, these are usually high potency specially designed capsules.  

I havent felt as good as I did then in a very very long time, and am considering doing it all over again!

A
x


----------

